# Drawing class turned into MY modeling debut



## LovelyLucy (Aug 30, 2015)

I went to the class tonight and had everything set up at my easel and just waited. The model was running late and 10 minutes after the class was to start the instructor asked if someone in the class would be willing to pose. She offered a free 3 hr private lesson as makeup for the class and to drop the class fee in half. There was an awkward pause and I looked around and raised my hand! I couldn't believe I was doing it, but I just decided to be a bit adventurous tonight. The instructor said thanks and told me I could go into the closet and undress and come out whenever I was ready. 

I went into the changing closet and started to undress and was almost shaking knowing I would have to walk out naked. I didn't even have a robe to wear. I finished undressing, folded my clothes and took a couple deep breaths and opened the door. I stepped out and I know my nerves were apparent. I got onto the platform abd struck a few posts, with the instructor assisting with pose selection. It really didn't take long before my nerves subsided and my nerves were replaced with achy muscles and then every part of my body seemed to itch when I knew I had to sit still.

The class was 3 hours. A roughly equal mix of men and women. I got a couple breaks. At the end of the class the instructor told me I could dress. I went back to the closet dressed and came out. When I finished dressing I was so proud! I conquered a major fear, stretch marks and all, and did something completely unique.

I went home, my oldest daughter (14) was still up and I was bursting with excitement to tell my husband. My daughter knew I was taking a figure drawing class, but didn't know her cfather was going to model. My daughter asked to see the sketches and u made up a story about working late and missing class. My husband immediately knew something was up. After she went to bed he asked what happened. At which point I explained how I got naked and posed for the class do to a no show by the model. He laughed and laughed and thought it was funny and told me he was glad I did it that pushing comfort limits was good and he knows I have always been conscious of my stretch marks and what better way to push myself.

At the end, the class was not the least bit sexual. Proper names of muscles and bones were taught. Time was spent talking about shadows and shades. The instructor was very professional. It was an unexpected but surprisingly awesome experience. I am really excited for two weeks when I can be the student and draw and see my husband up there!!!!


----------



## thread the needle (May 4, 2015)

okey doke


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow, that took a lot of courage! It's great it turned into such a positive and freeing experience for you.

Do I understand correctly your husband will be modeling for the class?


----------



## tornado (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow!!!

*head nod*

Your very brave and should be very proud.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

The next assignment for the two of you is to visit a nude beach. Very liberating and something everyone should try in my opinion.

Congratulations on modeling for the class that took a lot of courage. You should be very proud of yourself!!!


----------



## warshaw (Jul 31, 2015)

LovelyLucy said:


> . The instructor said thanks and told me I could go into the closet and undress and come out whenever I was ready.
> 
> I went into the changing closet and started to undress and was almost shaking knowing I would have to walk out naked..


Why undress in the closet?


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

COngrats! I always thought it was interesting how people relate drawing a nude for figure drawing is somehow pornographic, and it's really not at all. In fact, when I had figure drawing classes, it opened my eyes to a more realistic image of the human body. It's really more of a scientific study of light, shadow and all the muscle/structure, etc that you mentioned. Awesome and liberating experience for sure--I almost want to try it now. lol


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Holy smokes! I could never do that! Were you totally sober????

Seriously, good for you! I have a 14 year old daughter, too, (and a 12 year old son). No way am I letting anyone I don't intimately trust see this body!


----------



## warshaw (Jul 31, 2015)

You must have a nice figure to be a model.

What is some really heavy person offered to be a model?

What would the instructor say to that?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorry, not buying it anymore. This whole thread (plus previous one) seems a bit voyeuristic to me.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## warshaw (Jul 31, 2015)

All of her art threads do seem a bit sketchy


----------



## LovelyLucy (Aug 30, 2015)

I am not going to argue with people on the Internet, but there is nothing fake about what I have posted. I am just a mother of three with cellulite, a c-section scar and stretch marks. There is nothing about me that resembles a model, but the good news is that with age has come acceptance of my body and I have stopped worrying about what others think. My hubby and I have recommitted to trying different things to liven up our sex life now that we don't have kids getting up in the middle of the night, hence some of the adventures. Honestly the past 18 months has been some of the best sex in our marriage as we have stopped being self conscious, stopped worrying about ourselves and try to work together to help each other feel good. We just decided we wanted to work together to keep the spark in our marriage. if some of this sounds fanciful/fake it may be because we have really recommitted to igniting the passion and spark in our sex life and to try new things.

Regarding some of the questions. I changed in the closet because that is where all of the models get undressed. It is just a small closet with a furnace and janitor supplies but gives the models some since of privacy to undress and tend to anything personal. It is a bit silly and in particular for me since I didn't have a robe, but it was easier to undress by myself the in front of a group and I think reduces the titilation factor watching someone undress. I have previously taken figure drawing classes at the art center and it is simply what all of the previous models did. Yes, my hubby is posing in two weeks. In part it is in response to us trying to new things and being more adventurous. You definitely don't model for money, it's 15/hr, but the good news is that no one is particular about body shapes. In fact in the past they tried to bring in lots of different body types just to expose the class to a wide variety of body types and and show how some proportions change with body types but there are some clear reference points that are consistent across all body types.

I don't know what else to say. I am very glad I did it. I am not certain I would do it again, but it was a once in a life experience. The hardest part was holding still and trying to stay relaxed even when muscles got tense or limbs fell asleep. My muscles ached for days afterwards. It was also a weird combination of cold and warm. Some of the lighting was very warm wherever it shined while the room was a bit drafty and other parts would get quite cold. Regardless it was. Totally positive once in a lifetime experience.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

If this is real, you gotta admit to a certain amount of absurdity and strange opportunity.

Well, anyway glad you two enjoy getting naked in front of friends and classmates! LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

This thread is worthless without pics


----------



## LovelyLucy (Aug 30, 2015)

I am happy to post pics of some of my sketches from future classes, but since I was the model on Thursday I don't have any of sketches of my own to take pics of and post. The class has a strict policy of no phones/camera during class. Sharing a pic on the Internet of me posing just isn't happening! I saw some of the sketches done of me, but I didn't take pics, I think it would have been odd. What I noticed about sketches of me was that some times they didn't seem accurate and some seemed unflattering. The students communication of what they saw in a model (me), was influenced by: 1) their position/perspective of me; 2) their ability to perceive and see the lines and shadows correctly; 3) their ability to translate what they perceive to put it on paper in the form of a sketch/drawing. Besides doing something to test myself and push myself to conquer fear I really learned something about communicating with people. I share the above because it really informed my view of interacting with people. When there is an interaction between people in talking what happens? Someone will listen but what they hear is informed by their past experiences, similar to an artists perspective to the subject. Beyond perspective there is an ability to listen correctly during a conversation which can be influenced by tone, word choice, accents, divided attention, etc. this is similar to an artist trying to translate and correctly observe the subject. Finally the response in a communication is informed by the listeners ability to articulate thoughts, which is just like an artists ability to put on paper what they see or at least what they think they see.

It is a bit of a tangential thought, but is something I recognized from modeling for the class. I hope to use what I learned when I talk and interact with people at work and home.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Lucy, what are you hoping to gain from all of this?

A good "story"? A better sex life? Your friends and cohorts all drooling over your and your husband's naked bodies?

I really don't get it.

Perhaps there are "voyeur forums" that would be a better outlet for this sexual energy you are both trying to release.

I doubt that TAM is the best place for all of this nudity-revealing... I would be willing to bet that most folks here (including me!) are a bit more "garden variety" even though we all have our kinks.

I'm guessing that there's an "art/sex forum" out there somewhere that can help you understand this sudden interest in stripping naked in front of friends and cohorts. Who knows? Maybe it can lead to new and heightened sexual escapades.

Just my 2 cents... :smthumbup:


----------

